# MAC Studio Talk - Experiences and Questions



## jujublue (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Guys!!

I'm so excited!!! I was running  into the MAC @ Bloomingdales Soho to get my Golden and zoomlash real quick.Then this great girl told me about the class.  It's going to be taught by International Trainers, there will be exclusicve behind the scene videos too!!!  Then I'm gonna get my makeup done too..... the best part is there will be drinks and food too. 


I am soooo excited... There apparrently is only a few seats left... I just had to pay a $50 gift card, but when I come it's for product.

Anyone else going???

Make sure you call Kat... she's the manager there.. she hooked me up and gave me samples of the new Heatherette pigment. Oh yeah, I'm gonna get a cool backstage collecters kit.... full of mac stuff

Ask for Kat
Bloomingdales Soho
212 729 5153


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm going to Studio Talk MAC Class!!! 3/28*

do you know what time it starts and appox how long it will be? I need to compare that to my work schedule. Thanks!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 14, 2008)

*Studio Talk!*

I don't know if this would be the right place for this, mods please move if not!

Anyways...I went to a Studio Talk Class this morning/afternoon & It was super fun! They were talking about focusing on eyes or lips. They gave a lot of great tips w/ the skin care line, which I thought was the best!
They had this cute little folder w/ a MAC pencil and notepad with a feature focus tri-fold and a card the tells you the different studio talk classes. Oh, I almost forgot the "VIP" card that we got! I am still all giddy from meeting the regional artists and the whole expierence! THANKS M.A.C!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also did $112 worth of damage!

Here are the pictures of the freebies:


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

Ohh....that looks like a lot of fun!  What did you get with your $112?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Ohh....that looks like a lot of fun!  What did you get with your $112?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It actually was the hubby's $$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Anyways, I got a 239 brush, makeup remover wipes, Nice Buzz Plushglass, MSF Natural in Medium Plus, & Fix+. I wanted to get a backup of Honey Bare t/t, but they didn't have it. I guess I will wait until I get back from San Jose on Sunday night to order it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

Thats awesome!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

I want that pencil, haha!! This is very cool!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_I want that pencil, haha!! This is very cool!!_

 
I thought the same thing!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*






 I got super excited when I saw the pencil! I was going woot woot sitting in the chair!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

I went to one of these a month or so ago. It was called from day to night. Which one did you go too? It was a basic class so i didnt really learn anything. But I am excited to go to an intermediate or advanced class when they have one....

The end of this month my MAC store is having what they call a girls night in the store. Its on sunday when the store closses. We will all get together put on makeup and learn tricks and stuff! Sounds fun huh!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh so swish* 

 
_I went to one of these a month or so ago. It was called from day to night. Which one did you go too? It was a basic class so i didnt really learn anything. But I am excited to go to an intermediate or advanced class when they have one....

The end of this month my MAC store is having what they call a girls night in the store. Its on sunday when the store closses. We will all get together put on makeup and learn tricks and stuff! Sounds fun huh!_

 
I went to the Focus Feature one it was a beginner as well, I really didn't learn all that much but it was fun! I really want to go the the intermediate or advanced class as well! 

The girls night thing sounds awesome! I will have to ask the MAC store here if they are doing that!


----------



## MAC_Diva (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

I have my Studio Talk class on August 16th!! I can't wait!! It sounds so exciting, thanks for the info!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

Oh my gosh, this sounds soooo exciting! Good for you. I want the pencil too


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

very kool


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

any of these events in NYC at all? thanks


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Studio Talk!*

I went to one back in April I think. It was fabulous. It was the Day to Night class and the trainers were great.   The techniques were kindof basic but I still picked up some tips.  The best part was, I volunteered to model, so I got my makeup done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also spent over $200 there picking up basics.

These are normally held at counters, because Department stores have more room to work with.  The one I went to was at Nordstrom but the Bloomies counters around here have them a lot too.  You can check Maccosmetics.com to see if there are any scheduled near you.


----------



## slogirl (Sep 21, 2008)

I just went to my first Mac Studio Talk and wanted to know if anyone else has been to one and what did you think. The one I went to was A.M goes P.M. I found out it was a beginner level  Studio and it was. I had all the colours they used and really didn't learn much.  Are the intermediate or advanced ones better???


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I went to ST a couple weeks ago. It was the same class, day to night.. and it was VERY beginner. When I put my name on the waiting list, I asked if you could choose between the different levels, and she said they didn't have anything else scheduled at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But maybe in the future they'll have better ones. 

I thought it was fun, but I would've liked to have learned a few new tricks.. a lot of the girls in the class had never really worn makeup so they needed to be taught how to put on foundation, paint pots, and where their crease was.. lol  But it was fun though. 

Im going to ask next time I go in if they are considering any more classes. Perhaps if there is some sort of interest/demand from the customers they may be more inclined to do them.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

My counter had AM to PM last May, and is having another one in november. I went to AMPM one and was like o-o i know all this. But it was still fun to be with a bunch of people who love makeup and are into it. I'm looking forward to the next class, but really wanna go to the expert/advanced ones


----------



## greeneyes81 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I was invited to the beginner level class by my favorite MA< but i passed because it's beginner level. He even said i didn't _need_ that class (as i'm sure majority of Specktrettes do not!!) but that he'd keep me filled in on dates for any advanced level classes.


----------



## kera484 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I just went to my first Studio Talk this past Saturday. It was also the day to night class. It was interesting, but I felt that it was a little too beginner for me. It was fun however being with people that love makeup. Like a previous poster, it seemed like most of the people in the class were just getting into their mac obsession. I found that a lot of the people in the class were coming up to me, and complementing me on what I used. I really did like the look I came out with though, and purchased many products. I would love to do another one, but it would have to be intermediate or advanced so that I can really get some tricks.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I went to the same one. Boring in a way casue I didnt learn anything. But it was fun to be in a room full of mac lovers!


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I would actually love to go to a beginner class, because although i'm sure i would already know everything in it, i was pretty much self-taught with my makeup, so it would be nice to hear make up application from the basics in "terms" and work up from there, so i could feel like i had some training, lol. i wonder what my studio talk will be like this november...hmm..


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Hey everyone, just reviving this thread because I am wondering how much is studio talk usually? The one I'm going to is $100, although a different Nordstrom charged me $50 when they had their Studio Talk last month. Anyone?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hey everyone, just reviving this thread because I am wondering how much is studio talk usually? The one I'm going to is $100, although a different Nordstrom charged me $50 when they had their Studio Talk last month. Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The last few they've had here in Atlanta had a $50 reservation.


----------



## VioletB (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hey everyone, just reviving this thread because I am wondering how much is studio talk usually? The one I'm going to is $100, although a different Nordstrom charged me $50 when they had their Studio Talk last month. Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey.. I know you're in Salt Lake and I was wondering if you are coming to the studio talk at Fashion Place Nordstrom?  If you are, it's because we are having Victor C (he is a MAJOR senior artist.. he does all the runways in Milan and Paris) and so that's why the price was bumped up a little bit.. because this is HUGE.  It's going to be awesome!!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Awesome, thanks you just saved me a call to the store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to go, seriously I'm so excited, the $100 is worth it for sure! I was just afraid the MA made a mistake about the price or something! Anyways, thanks for clearing it up! Hopefully I'll see you there!


----------



## VioletB (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Awesome, thanks you just saved me a call to the store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to go, seriously I'm so excited, the $100 is worth it for sure! I was just afraid the MA made a mistake about the price or something! Anyways, thanks for clearing it up! Hopefully I'll see you there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WE are so excited to have him!!  Right now my dilemma is I hope that us as employees get to have a class with him!  (As of right now we will all be downstairs during the classes!)  Hopefully we will get to have a private master class with him the night before.  I can't believe nobody told you he was going to be the artist???  Bummer.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I totally hope you MAs get a class! Do they usually let MAs go to the class? Man I'm going to be so nervous! lol. No one told me exactly who it was, just that it was Missy Elliott's MA or something...the Orem Studio Talk was canceled this month, so I was really excited to hear about this one, and now I'm just wayyy too happy for words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Hey.. I know you're in Salt Lake and I was wondering if you are coming to the studio talk at Fashion Place Nordstrom?  If you are, it's because we are having Victor C (he is a MAJOR senior artist.. he does all the runways in Milan and Paris) and so that's why the price was bumped up a little bit.. because this is HUGE.  It's going to be awesome!!_

 
*gasp* That's so cool!  I just went to my first one and it was also basic.  I volunteered earlier to be a model so it wasn't too mundane - a bit nervewracking actually, having everyone stare at you!  The artists we had were Melissa G and Melanie L.  Melissa worked on my face with a simple your-face-but-better look using only Woodwinked and Shroom on the lids.  I was hoping for a more complex look but it was pretty cool to have my face done by a senior artist!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Awesome! Do you know, I've never gone to one of these, so do I just come completely bare faced? And do I bring any of my own tools (brushes, makeup), or just me myself and I?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Awesome! Do you know, I've never gone to one of these, so do I just come completely bare faced? And do I bring any of my own tools (brushes, makeup), or just me myself and I?_

 
the one we just had saturday was supposed to be a hands on seminar.  the artist demo'd on the models, then the custies did the look on themselves.  however, it got changed at the last minute to just a regular seminar where the trained demo'd on the models and people asked questions after.  so, needless to say, people showed up with no makeup thinking they'd be doing there own there, and then the plans changed.

so, i'd check with your counter to see what type of studio talk it'll be.  most of the time they are just regular seminars and not hands on.  if this is the case, you'd wanna go with your normal face on.


----------



## VioletB (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Awesome! Do you know, I've never gone to one of these, so do I just come completely bare faced? And do I bring any of my own tools (brushes, makeup), or just me myself and I?_

 

No don't come bare faced.. each class will have about 70 people and there will only be 2 looks done... unless you get chosen to be a model!!  You don't need to bring anything.. everything will be provided there for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's going to be so much fun!!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Awesome, thanks you just saved me a call to the store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to go, seriously I'm so excited, the $100 is worth it for sure! I was just afraid the MA made a mistake about the price or something! Anyways, thanks for clearing it up! Hopefully I'll see you there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im going too! today at 2pm! im way excited! im glad there are some more slc girls on here!


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I had the worst experience at my Studio talk, ugh. It made me feel like a fool! It just wasn't what I was thinking.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I would actually love to go to a beginner class, because although i'm sure i would already know everything in it, i was pretty much self-taught with my makeup, so it would be nice to hear make up application from the basics in "terms" and work up from there, so i could feel like i had some training, lol. i wonder what my studio talk will be like this november...hmm.._

 
I want to go to a beginners class. I want to learn more about makeup applications and such.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_im going too! today at 2pm! im way excited! im glad there are some more slc girls on here!_

 
Ok so I was Victor C's model today! That was me with the crazy, funky yet awesome makeover! lol. I had so much fun, and learned a ton, probably most importantly that I'm super pale (he matched me at NC15)!


----------



## VioletB (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Ok so I was Victor C's model today! That was me with the crazy, funky yet awesome makeover! lol. I had so much fun, and learned a ton, probably most importantly that I'm super pale (he matched me at NC15)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
UGH wasn't he so awesome??  Ok did you come to the 10:00 am class or the 2:00 pm class??  I know I talked to the 2 pm girl.. maybe that was you??  You have to introduce yourself to me!!  My name is Kristen and I have black and purple hair..  (its almost always pulled up)  Come talk to me!  All you awesome SLC girls!


----------



## VioletB (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

HEY I think I did talk to you!!  I visited your blog and I think you were at the 2 pm class??  Anyhow I came up later and was helping out and I think I told you that you looked so gorgeous??  (DUH!)  LOL anyway seriously next time you come buy MAC say hi!!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_HEY I think I did talk to you!!  I visited your blog and I think you were at the 2 pm class??  Anyhow I came up later and was helping out and I think I told you that you looked so gorgeous??  (DUH!)  LOL anyway seriously next time you come buy MAC say hi!!_

 
Awesome! I'm trying to remember, b/c there were so many people coming up to me- but you'd think black and purple hair would be memorable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you help me w/ my items I wanted to buy? I'll have to come say hi when I'm up there again!! That was a really fun event, I hope you got to see a little of it!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Awesome! I'm trying to remember, b/c there were so many people coming up to me- but you'd think black and purple hair would be memorable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did you help me w/ my items I wanted to buy? I'll have to come say hi when I'm up there again!! That was a really fun event, I hope you got to see a little of it!_

 
yeah it looked so awesome! I hope you took a bunch of pictures! I had a blast I want to know when there will be more! when I was rang up they didnt ask for my phone to put me on the list. so I'll have to do that next time I go in to nordys.  I had such a hard time picking out what i wanted to buy. I almost got matched for foundation and powder but since I only wear concealer and I dont need a new one at the moment I didnt as soon as my bobbi brown runs out I will have to do it! 

Kristen let us know when the next class is and Ill come in and buy it from you so you get the credit!  Im jackie btw I sat in the middle of the 2nd row in front of Victor.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_UGH wasn't he so awesome??  Ok did you come to the 10:00 am class or the 2:00 pm class??  I know I talked to the 2 pm girl.. maybe that was you??  You have to introduce yourself to me!!  My name is Kristen and I have black and purple hair..  (its almost always pulled up)  Come talk to me!  All you awesome SLC girls!_

 
I almost went around asking if there was a Violet working there b/c of your screenname! lol, good thing I didn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_yeah it looked so awesome! I hope you took a bunch of pictures! I had a blast I want to know when there will be more! when I was rang up they didnt ask for my phone to put me on the list. so I'll have to do that next time I go in to nordys.  I had such a hard time picking out what i wanted to buy. I almost got matched for foundation and powder but since I only wear concealer and I dont need a new one at the moment I didnt as soon as my bobbi brown runs out I will have to do it! 

Kristen let us know when the next class is and Ill come in and buy it from you so you get the credit!  Im jackie btw I sat in the middle of the 2nd row in front of Victor._

 
I did take lots of photos, a few are on my blog! I didn't want to wash my face at night, haha.  Also, do you have blond hair and were sitting kind of next to an older lady?


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I almost went around asking if there was a Violet working there b/c of your screenname! lol, good thing I didn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I did take lots of photos, a few are on my blog! I didn't want to wash my face at night, haha.  Also, do you have blond hair and were sitting kind of next to an older lady?_

 
Yeah I was sitting next to the older lady but i was on the other side of her to her left. i have light brown hair. I went and looked at the pictures on your blog soo cute! that was awesome you are one lucky duck! hey I was also wondering cause i saw on your blog we have an ulta now? what? how can I possibly not know this? where is it at?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_I had the worst experience at my Studio talk, ugh. It made me feel like a fool! It just wasn't what I was thinking._

 
why? what happened?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_Yeah I was sitting next to the older lady but i was on the other side of her to her left. i have light brown hair. I went and looked at the pictures on your blog soo cute! that was awesome you are one lucky duck! hey I was also wondering cause i saw on your blog we have an ulta now? what? how can I possibly not know this? where is it at?_

 
So I think I remember you, it was on your left and my right, since I was facing the other direction, right? LOL. Yea we have an Ulta in Sandy now, near the South Towne Mall- there's a little shopping center on the east side of the mall called the Commons and in there is a DSW, Ulta, and Chipotle! Yumm! So while Ulta is no Sephora, it's definitely better than nothing!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_So I think I remember you, it was on your left and my right, since I was facing the other direction, right? LOL. Yea we have an Ulta in Sandy now, near the South Towne Mall- there's a little shopping center on the east side of the mall called the Commons and in there is a DSW, Ulta, and Chipotle! Yumm! So while Ulta is no Sephora, it's definitely better than nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well Im really excited that we finally have something. Ive been to the tiny little baby sephora inside the jcpenny in ogden it wasnt worth the drive. i keep hoping they will put in a sephora when the fashion place revamp is finished.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Me too, what's taking sephora so long to get to SLC! haha.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

I know we need a sephora. there is a warehouse shipping site in utah but not a real store it makes me mad!


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 24, 2009)

*MAC Makeup Class, Studio Talk?*

Stopped at my local neighborhood MAC counter and the ma told me they are having a intermediate makeup class. From what the flyer says its called Studio Talk and its an hour and a half. I signed up for it (required purchase of a $50 gift card that is given to you after the class ends so you can make some purchases before you go home..) Im kind of excited.

Has anyone attended a class? What did you think?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Makeup Class, Studio Talk?*

There is actually a couple threads regarding this located here: Hopefully you find some helpfull info there! 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...anyone-114095/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/studio-talk-103624/


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Makeup Class, Studio Talk?*

How do you find out about local classes???  I would love to attend one of these, but I don't often get to my local counter, and I'm sure I'd probably miss it.


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: mac studio talk - anyone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_why? what happened?_

 

I'd like to know too - I'm in search of a class, but I'd like to know about all experiences.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Makeup Class, Studio Talk?*

^I would say just call the nearest counter, they'll be able to tell you if they have anything scheduled in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm waiting for my counter to have another one! I went to the beginner's one but it was very... beginner. lol  I wanna go to an intermediate/advanced class so I can actually _learn_ some shit!


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Makeup Class, Studio Talk?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_^I would say just call the nearest counter, they'll be able to tell you if they have anything scheduled in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm waiting for my counter to have another one! I went to the beginner's one but it was very... beginner. lol  I wanna go to an intermediate/advanced class so I can actually learn some shit!_

 
Yeah - I was thinking of calling.  I thought maybe there was an easier way.  I have about 4-5 possible Macy's MAC counters that I could call that are within driving distance, and a Nordstroms.  I guess I can call them all.

I also tried going the the Macy's and Nordstroms websites to see what was listed as store events at my local stores, but the only thing listed was the MAC Sugarsweet event going on all weekend at Nordstroms.  

Thanks!


----------



## Purple (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Thursday is going to be my third studio talk class! I´m so excited because you have the oportunity to meet another MAC fans, get more stuff, and also this will be the advanced level!!


----------



## kammyks (Jul 16, 2009)

There a MAC TECH event on In Kensington London in August. Is this the same as the events held in the us? Was wondering what to expect?


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 19, 2009)

Made reservations for my first Mac Studio Talk on Saturday! Mucho excited. Its my first makeup "class" ever and its a mac event!
I'm so ready!


----------

